# wood id (red streaks)



## red450 (Aug 7, 2010)

Got a truck load of wood from a clean fill site.  One split open to reveal red streaks.  The smell reminds me of the animal houses at the State Fair.  There was no bark on the round, so no other info besides the crazy color and smell. 

















Any ideas?


----------



## joann (Aug 7, 2010)

i would say acer negundo better known as box elder


----------



## smokinj (Aug 7, 2010)

jotul 45 said:
			
		

> i would say acer negundo better known as box elder



+1


----------



## red450 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! 


Guess I could make some of these:


----------



## kbrown (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeap - she be Box Elder!! Tons of experience with that; have over a cord of it. No idea on the burn quality yet; this will be the first season using it. I noticed last year when splitting it that the color quickly faded after a month or less on the stacks.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Aug 8, 2010)

boxelder. 

she burns fast.

her smoke stinks when she burns.

she rots quick if she's left to get wet.

she gives good heat but not for long.

she's good for takin' the chill off in the fall and spring, but she stays outta my stove on a cold winter night.


----------



## kbrown (Aug 8, 2010)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> boxelder.
> 
> she burns fast.
> 
> ...



Guess that about sums it up! At least this will help me stay away from my maple and oak until really needed. Can't wait to be rid of this stuff; have too much to just toss it.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 8, 2010)

Box elder is a soft maple. Won't go out of my way for it, but I'll take it if it's easy.


----------



## Tony H (Aug 9, 2010)

Box elder like someone said is a lower BTU wood but works fine in spring and fall and mixed in a little on day loads but will not take care of you on a cold night. I have used several cord each of the last few years and since it's in an shed boiler the stink is not a factor. Whatever you do don't use the stuff in the fireplace the smell will not please your family.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, box elder is in the maple family. We've burned it and it burns well but not for night fires.


----------

